# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأثنين 16 فبراير 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم أنصر المريخ اليوم


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 16 فبراير 2021




الصدى 

 مريخ الفن واهلى القرن في نهائى مبكر للابطال بالقاهرة
 مدرب الاهلي يحزر من خطورة الاحمر. وشوبير يصف مهمه اصحاب الارض بالصعبة. 
 روح جميله في الاجتماع الفني. 
 مدرب الاهلي نواجه غيابات عديدة لاكني لا ابحث عن اعذار وسنخرج بنتيجة ايجابية. 

 الاحمرالوهاج 

 عملاقا وادي النيل في مواجهة من العيار الثقيل.
 النابي..يعتمد (الواقعية) ومسيماني يؤكد الصعوبة
 حلفا ليس هنالك مايمنع مشاركة الثلاثي مع المريخ
 عادل ابوجريشة: المريخ سينتصر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						النابي والمريخ محطّ الأنظار أمام الأهلي المصري

  النابي




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يحلّ المريخ السوداني في التاسعة من مساء اليوم “الثلاثاء” ضيفًا على  الأهلي المصري ضمن المرحلة الأولى من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.
ويتطّلع الأحمر الوهّاج إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تعينه في مرحلة المجموعات بالبطولة الإفريقية في أوّل مشواره.



وتكمن  أهمية المباراة بالنسبة للمريخ في أنّ الفريق يأمل العودة بنتيجةٍ  إيجابيةٍ لضمان السير في طريقٍ متّزنٍ بعد غياب عن دور المجموعات بأبطال  إفريقيا.
وسيحاول زعيم الكرة السودانية البناء على الفترة الجيّدة التي عاشها  قبل دور المجموعات عندما حقق نتائج إيجابية لم يتلقّ فيها الفريق أيّ خسارة  بعدما خاض أربع مبارياتٍ نجح في الفوز بثلاثة منها لكنّه تعادل في جولةٍ  وحيدةٍ.
وبطبيعة الحال، تعدّ المواجهة حاسمة لعديد من النقاط، إذ أنّ الجماهير  تعوّل على بداية مثالية تستطيع أنّ تعطي الفريق الدفعة في مقبل الجولات  الصعبة.



وأوقعت القرعة الإفريقية المريخ في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي.
ويتصدّر سيمبا التنزاني المجموعة بثلاث نقاط، بعدما فاز خارج ملعبه على فيتا كلوب الكنغولي بهدفٍ دون ردٍ.
وكان المريخ قد سقط محليًا في مباراتي الخرطوم الوطني والشرطة القضارف ليفقد نقطتين في سباق لقب الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
ويخوض الأحمر جولة اليوم وسط تغييراتٍ كبيرةٍ على صعيد الجهاز الفني  عندما تعاقد المجلس مع التونسي نصر الدين النابي في مكان المدرب ديديه  قوميز الذي غادر لتولي المهمة الفنية لسيمبا التنزاني.
وخاض المريخ تجربتين وديتين أمام الخرطوم الوطني والشرطة القضارف، عمل  فيهما الطاقم الفني على إشراك العناصر الأجنبية الجديدة من أجل الوقوف على  مستوياتهما للاستفادة منهما في مواجهة اليوم.
ويعوّل النابي على خبرة عدد من لاعبيه بقيادة بكري المدينة وأمير كمال،  وسيف تيري من أجل الضرب بقوةٍ وتحقيق أوّل ثلاث نقاط من أجل رفع التطلّعات  والتأهل إلى الدور المقبل من البطولة الإفريقية.
وقال نصر الدين النابي في تصريحاتٍ صحيفة قبل مواجهة اليوم، إنّه لن  يلعب بطريقةٍ تحفظية أمام الأهلي، وسيعمل على خوض المواجهة بالطريقة التي  تناسب منافسه تمامًا.
وأشار النابي إلى أنّ الفريق سيعمل على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية، معربًا عن سعادته في ملاقاة الأهلي المصري في بداية المشوار.
وفي المقابل، يخوض الأهلي المصري مواجهة اليوم وسط غياباتٍ عديدة أبرزها علي معلول، ومهاجمه صلاح بسبب الإصابة.
ويلعب الأهلي القاهري بروح معنوية عالية بعد حصوله على البرونزية في كأس العالم للأندية.
وتضم القائمة كلا من محمد الشناوي، علي لطفي، مصطفى شوبير، محمود وحيد،  أحمد رمضان بيكهام، رامي ‏ربيعة، ياسر إبراهيم، محمود كهربا، حمدي فتحي،  مروان محسن، محمد شريف، بدر بانون، أليو ديانج، عمرو السولية، محمد مجدي  أفشة، سعد سمير، أكرم توفيق ووالتر بواليا ‏وجونيور أجايي ومحمد هاني.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ بالاصفر الكامل امام الاهلي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يظهر الأهلي  المصري بالزي التقليدي، في مواجهة المريخ السوداني،  اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد  القاهرة، في افتتاح مشوار الفريقين، بدور مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وتقرر خلال الاجتماع الفني للمباراة، الذي عُقد اليوم، ارتداء الأهلي زيه  التقليدي، المكون من القميص الأحمر والشورت الأبيض والجورب الأحمر، فيما  يرتدي الحارس الطاقم الأزرق الفاتح.

في المقابل، سيظهر المريخ السوداني بطاقم أصفر بالكامل، بينما يرتدي حارس مرماه القميص الأخضر، والشورت الأسود، والجورب الأخضر.

وعلى هامش الاجتماع الفني، حرص مسؤولو المريخ على تهنئة الأهلي بالتتويج بالميدالية البرونزية، في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية.



وقام عمر محمد عبد الله، عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ، ورئيس بعثة الفريق في  القاهرة، بإهداء العميد محمد مرجان، المدير التنفيذي للأهلي، درع النادي  السوداني بهذه المناسبة.

وأكد عبد الله أن الأهلي، شرف الكرة المصرية والعربية والإفريقية، في  مونديال الأندية، كعادته دائما، متمنيا أن يسير المريخ والأندية السودانية  على دربه، في الصعود على منصات التتويج، في جميع المحافل الدولية.

كما وجه الشكر للأهلي على حفاوة الاستقبال، وحسن الضيافة، مؤكدا أن الفريق المصري سيلقى نفس الحفاوة والترحاب بالسودان.

في المقابل، حرص المدير التنفيذي للأهلي على إهداء رئيس بعثة المريخ، درع وعلم النادي، متمنيا التوفيق للفريق السوداني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						لاعب المريخ: النتيجة الإيجابية هدفنا 

  إديلي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يؤكّد لاعب المريخ أنّ التركيز سيقودهم إلى تحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابيةٍ.
شدّد لاعب المريخ السوداني إديلي على أنّ هدفهم في مباراة الأهلي المصري، تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.
وأشار أديلي إلى أنّ مباراة الغد لن تكون سهلة بأيّ حالٍ من الأحوال،  لجهة أنّ منافسهم عائد من كأس العالم للأندية، وقدّم مباريات قوية في  المنافسة.



وقال لاعب المريخ السوداني في تصريحاتٍ أوردها موقع FilGoal، الأثنين، إنّ مباراة الأهلي كبيرة وصعبة.
وأردف” لكنّنا نسعى لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية خاصة أن المواجهة خارج ملعبنا”.
وأضاف “اللعب ضد الأهلي ليس سهلا خاصة وأنه بطل إفريقيا وشاهدنا جميعا مبارياته في مونديال الأندية عندما قدم أداء كبير ورائع”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يحل ضيقا ثقبلا على الاهلي المصري
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يستضيف الاهلي  المصري عند الساعة التاسعة بتوقيت السودان على ملعب القاهرة الدولي المريخ  السوداني وذلك في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا لحساب المجموعة الاولي في  مباراة يتوقع ان يكون المريخ فيها  مضغوطا بسبب النتائج الايجابية التي ظل  يحققها الاهلي في دوري ابطال افريقيا وكاس العالم للاندية والتي حقق فيها  الاهلي المركز الثالث.
المريخ فاز في آخر مباراة جمعت الفريقين
حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف على ملعب المريخ والتي نالها  اللاعب هيثم الرشيد وهدفين وهدف لفيصل عجب وشهدت المباراة احرازه هدف  للاعب خالد بيبو.
المريخ اقام معسكر في مصر
اقام نادي المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم معسكرا اعداديا في مصر لمدة اربعة ايام  وخاض فيها الفريق عددا من التدريبات تعود فيها على الاجواء في القاهرة وذلك  تحت اشراف مدرب الفريق نصر الدين النابي والذي قام بتدريب اللاعبين على  طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مباراة اليوم ومشتقاتها فضلا عن تجهيز اللاعبين  نفسيا وبدنيا وهو اسلوب يتبعه المدرب التونسي في تجهيز اللاعبين من اجل  الوصول الى افضل النتائج ,, وكان النابي قد عقد عدة محاضرات اوصل فيها ما  يريده من اللاعبيت في مباراة اليوم.
النابي يقف على جاهزية اللاعبين
وقف مدرب المريخ نصر الدين النابي على جاهزية اللاعبين لمباراة اليوم من  خلال الحصة الاخيرة للمريخ واجرى مدرب المريخ مناورة ساخنة علي ملعب الحرس  قبل ان يعود امس ويتحسس ملعب المباراة بتدريب خفيف وزع من خلاله المدرب  المهام على اللاعبين من اجل الوصول الى نتيجة ايجابية تسهم في حظوظ المنريخ  في المجموعة الاولي.
الاهلي يلعب على العامل النفسي
سيلعب الاهلي المصري في مباراة اليوم على العامل النفسي من اجل احداث  التفوق على المريخ وخاصة ان الاهلي حقق نتائج مبهرة قبل التحول الى دوري  المجموعات واللعب في مجموعة المريخ.. ويتوقع ان يواجه المريخ صعوبة بالغة  في مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي الساعي الى حسم المباراة مبكرا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* النابي:الاهلي كتاب مفتوح ونخطط لنتيجة مميزة
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وصف مدرب  المريخ نصر الدين النابي مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي المصري بانها مباراة  كبيرة تجمع بين فريقين عريقين في القارة الافريقية ولهما تاريخ ضارب  المحافل الدولية واشار  الى ان الاهلي بانسبة لهم كتاب مفتوح ويحفظنه عن  ظهر قلب ويسعون الى تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية امامه وبين النابي ان المريخ يملك  من الطموح ما يكفي بان يجعل ظهوره مميزا في المباراة وكان مدرب المريخ  النابي قد وزع المهام على اللاعبين بصورة مثالية في الحصة الاخيرة التي  سبقت مران المريخ امس على ملعب القاهرة الدولي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المدينة حضرنا لمصر من اجل هدف محدد
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشف لاعب  المريخ بكري المدينة ان مباراة اليوم من المباريات المهمة والصعبة لانها  تجمع بين فريقين كبيرين وقال انهم حضروا من اجل هدف محدد وه الخروج بنتيجة  ايجابية تخدم مصالح المريخ في البطولة الافريقية واشار الى ان المريخ حقق  نتائج ايجابية على بطل افريقيا الاسبق انيمبا وظهر بشكل مميز وانه اليوم  جاهز لمباراة الاهلي المصري ونأمل ان نقدم مباراة فريقه المستوي تسعد  جماهير ومناصري المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ: الأهلي فريق كبير ومواجهته تزيد دوافعنا
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ أكد نصر الدين النابي المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني أن مواجهة الأهلي  اليوم، تعد فرصة لخلق دوافع كبيرة لدى لاعبيه.

ويلتقي الفريقان في افتتاح مبارياتهما بدور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا على ملعب القاهرة الدولي.

وقال النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي يسبق اللقاء، امس: "أعتقد أن الأهلي  سيكون المرشح الأول (للتأهل) من هذه المجموعة، والحظوظ ستكون متساوية بين  باقي الفرق". 

وتضم المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي (حامل اللقب) والمريخ، سيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي.

وأكد النابي: "توليت المسؤولية قبل 10 أيام فقط، وهذا يضع أمامي صعوبات كثيرة، ولكني أتقبل الوضع وأسعى دائما لإيجاد الحلول".

وبيّن: "نسعى بقوة لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية رغم غياب الانسجام بين العناصر  الجديدة وباقي اللاعبين لذلك من الصعب أن تكون لهم فرصة في لقاء الغد".

وواصل: "لا أعتقد أن الأهلي سيتأثر بدنيا بمشواره في مونديال الأندية،  الكبير كبير، والأهلي لا يتأثر بهذه العوامل، ولا يبحث عن مبررات. دائما  لديهم ثقافة الانتصار".

وأتم: "أمتلك ذكريات طيبة في مصر ويسعدني دائما التواجد واللعب هنا".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: الأهلي شرف إفريقيا في مونديال الأندية
كووورة - حسين غريب




من الاجتماع الفني
يظهر  الأهلي المصري بالزي التقليدي، في مواجهة المريخ السوداني، غدا الثلاثاء  باستاد القاهرة، في افتتاح مشوار الفريقين، بدور مجموعات دوري أبطال  إفريقيا.

وتقرر خلال الاجتماع الفني للمباراة، الذي عُقد اليوم،  ارتداء الأهلي زيه التقليدي، المكون من القميص الأحمر والشورت الأبيض  والجورب الأحمر، فيما يرتدي الحارس الطاقم الأزرق الفاتح.

في المقابل، سيظهر المريخ السوداني بطاقم أصفر بالكامل، بينما يرتدي حارس مرماه القميص الأخضر، والشورت الأسود، والجورب الأخضر.

وعلى هامش الاجتماع الفني، حرص مسؤولو المريخ على تهنئة الأهلي بالتتويج بالميدالية البرونزية، في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية.



وقام  عمر محمد عبد الله، عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ، ورئيس بعثة الفريق في القاهرة،  بإهداء العميد محمد مرجان، المدير التنفيذي للأهلي، درع النادي السوداني  بهذه المناسبة.

وأكد عبد الله أن الأهلي، شرف الكرة المصرية  والعربية والإفريقية، في مونديال الأندية، كعادته دائما، متمنيا أن يسير  المريخ والأندية السودانية على دربه، في الصعود على منصات التتويج، في جميع  المحافل الدولية.

كما وجه الشكر للأهلي على حفاوة الاستقبال، وحسن الضيافة، مؤكدا أن الفريق المصري سيلقى نفس الحفاوة والترحاب بالسودان.

في المقابل، حرص المدير التنفيذي للأهلي على إهداء رئيس بعثة المريخ، درع وعلم النادي، متمنيا التوفيق للفريق السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الاهلي: تركيزنا على لقاء المريخ ولا نهتم بالزمالك
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ رفض بيتسو  موسيماني المدير الفني للأهلي الرد على تصريحات البرتغالي باتشيكو مدرب  الزمالك بشأن تمني الأخير ملاقاته من جديد في نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

والتقى المدربان في نسخة البطولة الماضية، وفاز الأهلي بقيادة موسيماني 2-1 ليضيف إلى سجله الكأس التاسعة.

وقال موسيماني في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي يسبق لقاء المريخ السوداني  بدور  المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا: "باتشيكو حر في تصريحاته، من يدري الآن من  سيتأهل للمباراة النهائية؟".

وتابع: "تركيزنا الفترة الماضية كان منصبا على مواجهات كأس العالم للأندية والآن نركز في لقاء المريخ".

وأضاف: "التفكير في النهائي من الآن قد يجعلك تتعثر في مشوارك. نركز في  لقاء المريخ. ولن أعقب على حديث البرتغالي. فقد تحدث عنا قبل بطولة أفريقيا  وبعدها أيضا".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس لجنة الإنضباط : إيقاف ثلاثي المريخ يسري دولياً

  أكّد رئيس لجنة الإنضباط التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مولانا  "محمد عوض حميدة" في تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق أن العقوبة التي أوقعتها  اللجنة على الثلاثي "رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس" تسري على النطاقين  المحلي والدولي وأن اللاعبين لا يحق لهم المشاركة في أي مباراة تنافسية  سواء محلية أو دولية إلاّ بعد إنتهاء عقوبة الإيقاف.

 وأشار مولانا "محمد عوض حميدة" في حديثه لسبورتاق بأن هنالك سابقة حدثت  إبان توقيع عقوبة انضباطية على اللاعب "بكري المدينة" ووقتها قام المريخ  باستفسار رئيس الإتحاد بخطاب رسمي حول إمكانية مشاركة اللاعب مع فريقه في  مباراة دولية وجاء الرد بعدم إمكانية مشاركته.

 وأكَّد رئيس لجنة الإنضباط في ختام حديثه لسبورتاق أن اللائحة الدولية  تؤكد أن العقوبة التي تم توقيعها على اللاعبين الثلاثة تسري على النطاقين  المحلي والدولي وبالتالي لا يحق لهم المشاركة في أي مباراة إلا بعد نهاية  الإيقاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلفا: لا يوجد ما يمنع مشاركة "ثلاثي المريخ" أمام الأهلي

  عبّر نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم "محمد  حلفا" عن استغرابه الشديد من الفتوى التي صدرت بعدم أهلية ثلاثي المريخ  "رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس" للمشاركة مع المريخ دولياً رغم ارتكاب  الثلاثي لمخالفات تعتبر حسب اللوائح الدوليه مخالفات خطيرة إعمالا لنص  الماده "١٣٣" من لائحة الانضباط.

 وقال في تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق: "الحديث عن سريان عقوبة الثلاثي دولياً أمر غريب وعجيب ولا علاقة له بالقانون".

 وأضاف: المواد(١٣٣، ١٣٤، ١٣٥، ١٣٦، ١٣٧) من لائحة الإنضباط توضح الشروط  الواجب توفرها لتعميم العقوبة دولياً ولا يوجد أي عقوبة تسري دولياً إلا  بعد أن يصبح القرار نهائياً ويستوفي القرار الصادر بشأنها كل شروط تعميمها  حسب المواد المذكورة أعلاه؛ فهل أصبح قرار الإنضباط قرار نهائي أم أن نادي  المريخ يملك فرصة استئناف القرار؟! سواء قرار الإيقاف أو قرار التعميم   وطالما أن النادي يملك فرصة استئناف فذلك يعني ببساطة أن القرار لم يصبح  صالح لتعميم العقوبه  ليأخذ البعد الدولي".

 وواصل "محمد حلفا" في شرح الجوانب القانونية واضاف في حديثه لـ#سبورتاق:  "حتى بعد أن يصبح قرار العقوبة قراراً نهائياً فإن هنالك شروطاً واضحة  وملزمة تحددها المواد التي ذكرتها سابقاً لتأخذ البعد الدولي وبعد أن يتم  استيفاء تلك الشروط يقوم الإتحاد الوطني بمخاطبة الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (الفيفا) بطلب لتعميم العقوبة والتي لا تسري دولياً إلاّ بعد أن ينظر  الإتحاد الدولي في الطلب ويتأكد من استيفاء العقوبة وكل الشروط اللازمة  لتأخذ البعد الدولي ولا تصبح سارية دولياً إلا بعد موافقة (الفيفا) على  تعميمها".

 ومضى نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية وعضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني في  حديثه بالقول: "وبالعودة للقرار الصادر من لجنة الانضباط نفسه فإنه استند  على المادة (٥٩) التي تتحدث عن ارتكاب اللاعب لمخالفة (التزييف والتزوير)  وهذه المادة بالرغم من عدم  علاقتها بالمخالفة التي ارتكبها اللاعبين نجد  ان هذه  المادة نفسها تستوجب على الإتحاد أن يخاطب الفيفا لمنح العقوبة  البعد الدولي حسب نص الماده ١٣٣ من لائحه الانضباط".

 "مع التنويه إلى أن النص الواجب التطبيق هي المادة (٢٤) الفقرة (٣) من  لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين والتي تتحدث عن تبعات فسخ العقد لأسباب غير مشروعة  وهي المخالفة التي ارتكبها الثلاثي لكن حتى مع هذه المادة فإن هنالك شروط  كما ذكرت سابقاً ينبغي توفرها لتعميم العقوبة دولياً باعتبارها من  المخالفات الرياضية الخطيرة  وطالما أن القرار حتى الآن لم يصبح صالحا  للتعميم لأنه ليس نهائيا وطالما أنه لم يعمم وفق الشروط المطلوبة فلا مكان  للحديث عن سريان العقوبه دوليا الآن، وهذا الأمر لا يتم إلا بمخاطبة الفيفا  الذي يدرس طلب تعميم العقوبة ويقرر بشأنه سواء بالموافقة عليها وبعدها  تصبح العقوبه سارية".

 وختم "محمد حلفا" تصريحه لـ#سبورتاق بالقول:" الفيفا حال وافق على تعميم  العقوبة فإنه يخطر الإتحاد القاري الذي يتبع له اللاعب بأن هذا اللاعب  موقوف وبالتالي فإن مراقب المباراة القارية يتلقي إخطاراً بقائمة اللاعبين  الموقوفين الذين لا يحق لهم المشاركة سواء كان الإيقاف ببطاقات أو بعقوبات  أخذت البعد الدولي بموافقة الفيفا وأخطاره للإتحاد القاري وبالتالي على  بعثة المريخ ولتتأكد أكثر رغم أن أمر أهليتهم للمشاركة دوليا لا تحتاج  لتأكيد، ولكن للإطمئنان يمكنهم سؤال مراقب المباراة أن كان هنالك لاعباً  موقوفا في صفوف الفريق".

 يُذكر أن رئيس لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد العام كان قد أدْلى بتصريحات لـ#سبورتاق أكَّد خلالها سريان عقوبة الثلاثي دولياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطل السودان يبحث عن "أولى النقاط" أمام حامل اللقب

  يفتتح "مريخ السودان" مبارياته في دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال إفريقيا  عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم في اختبار كروي كبير أمام حامل لقب  البطولة، وثالث العالم "الأهلي المصري" في جولة توقع المحللين أن تكون قمة  مواجهات المجموعة الأولى.

 الأحمر يسعى لظهورٍ مميزٍ خلال النسخة الحالية من أبطال إفريقيا، ويبحث  اليوم عن أولى النقاط في مشوار التأهل نحو ربع النهائي على أرضية ملعب  القاهرة الدولي، وقد أعلن مدربه التحدي لإنطلاقة قوية في البطولة.

 وأشار التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" إلى خطورة المنافس، ودوافعه لتحقيق  الفوز، مؤكداً على أن فريقه لم يحضر إلى القاهرة بغية الخسارة بعدد قليل من  الأهداف؛ وإنما من اجل الحصول على النقاط الثلاث والمنافسة على التأهل من  المجموعة التي تضم إلى جانبه "الأهلي ، سيمبا، وفيتا كلوب".

 ويفقد "بطل السودان" خدمات عدّة عناصر منها: "التش، رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس،  إديلاي، الصيني، سيف الدمازين، مصعب كردمان"، لأسبابٍ مختلفة؛ وقد حذّر  مدربه التونسي من ترك المساحات أمام هجوم الفريق المصري في المناطق الخلفية  مشيراً إلى ضرورة التركيز واللعب بتوازن مع الاستحواذ على الكرة لتخفيف  الضغط الهجومي واللعب من لمسة واحدة واستغلال الفرص أمام المرمى.

 في المقابل يبحث "الأهلي المصري" عن تأكيد تفوقه في البطولة التي يحمل  الرقم القياسي بعدد مرات الفوز بلقبها، ويدخل المواجهة بنيّة الفوز كون  المباراة تُلعب على أرضه، مع الإشارة إلى أن الفريق المصري قد حصل  على"برونزية كأس العالم للأندية" ما يعني المزيد من الدوافع للاستمرار في  التفوق القاري.

 ويفقد "بطل مصر" خدمات بعض اللاعبين منهم : "حسين الشحات، علي معلول،   وليد سليمان، أيمن أشرف، طاهر محمد، صلاح محسن"، وقلل الجهاز الفني بقيادة  المدرب الجنوب إفريقي "موسمياني" من تأثير الغيابات مشيراً إلى أن فريقه  بحاجة إلى التركيز وضرورة استغلال الفرص الهجومية للخروج بالنقاط الثلاث،  منبهاً إلى صعوبة المواجهات أمام الأندية السودانية.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حسم شكوى "الوادي" و"هاشم سنار" وتأجيل إستئناف المريخ

  عقدت "لجنة الاستئنافات" المنتخبة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم "SFA"  اجتماعاً ظهر الاثنين برئاسة مولانا "عبدالعزيز سيد أحمد"، وقررت اللجنة  خلال الاجتماع قبول إلتماس "هلال كادوقلي" شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً في قرار  اللجنة السابق بقبول استئناف "الوادي نيالا" في مباراته ضد "هلال كادوقلي"،  وجاء قرار اللجنة وفقاً لنص المادة "ظ،ظ¨" فقرة "ظ¨" من اللائحة لم يرد فيه  استثناء يمكن اللجنة من قبول الطلب للأسباب التي وردت فيه.

 ونظرت اللجنة استئناف نادي "هاشم سنار" ضد قرار لجنة المسابقات الذي قضي  باعتبار ناديهم مهزوم "2-صفر" وقبلت اللجنة الاستئناف شكلاً وموضوعاً مع  الابقاء على نتيجة المباراة كما جاء في تقرير الحكم؛ حيث ثبُت للجنة أن  قبول الشكوى شكلاً لم يتفق مع صحيح القانون حيث أن الشكوى لم تستوفي  متطلبات نص المادة "ظ¢/ظ،ظ¤" من اللائحة التي توجب تقديم اعتراض قبل ربع ساعة  من بداية المباراة وهذا لم يحدث من الشاكي.

 وستعقد اللجنة اجتماعها المقبل يوم الاربعاء "16" فبراير "2021" الساعة  "12" ظهراً، للنظر في استئنافات أندية: "الخرطوم الوطني، المريخ، هلال  بورتسودان".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر بالقاهرة إستعدادا لفيتا



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تشير المتابعات إن المريخ لن يعود سريعا للوطن بعد مباراة الأهلي المصري يوم السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري ، وإنما قرر مواصلة معسكره بالقاهرة وذلك إستعدادا لمباراته القادمة أمام"" فيتاكلوب "" الكنغولي ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا .

ويسعى الجهاز الإداري بالفريق في ترتيب مبارتان وديتان قبل العوده للعاصمة القومية الخرطوم ويأتي في مقدمة خيارات المباريات الودية الإسماعيلي المصري .

وسوف يقدم مجلس المريخ في غضون الساعات القادمة خطابا للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يحوي طلب تأجيل مباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز ليتمكن الفريق من الإعداد بصورة طيبة خاصة وأن الفريق لا يمتلك حاليا ملعب لإقامة
تمارينه بصورة طيبة وفي ذلك إنشغال ملاعب العاصمة بالمباريات في الدوريات المختلفة ...

يذكر إن المباراة الأولى في المجموعة بين سيمبا وفيتا كلوب إنتهت بفوز الفريق التنزاني بهدف وحيد كفل له صدارة المجموعة في انتظار لقاء المريخ والأهلي .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد  يعلن إطلاق فضائية خاصة بالمنتخب 



Hisham Abdalsamad 

كشف الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، عبر السلطان حسن برقو، رئيس لجنة المنتخبات، عن اطلاق قناة تلفزيوينة تحمل اسم “صقور الجديان” .

ستكون القناة مخصصة لتقديم الدعم المعنوي للمنتخبات الوطنية خلال مشاركاتها القارية .

وقال “برقو”: “اتحاد الكرة السوداني بصدد تدشين إذاعة وقناة فضائية لأجل المنتخب الأول، وإنه تم تحديد المكان الذي سوف يحضر إليه المهندسون المختصون بتركيب الاستديوهات” .

كما تم الاعلان على هامش مؤتمر تجديد عقودات المدربين الاجانب للمنتخبات الوطنية، عن تأمين طائرة خاصة للمنتخب في رحلته الى “ساوتومي”، لملاقاة منتخبها في التصفيات الافريقية .

من جانبه قدم الدكتور شداد شكره لرئيس السيادة السوداني الفريق الركن عبد الفتاح البرهان، على منحة سيارتين للمنتخب الأول









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدافع الأهلي المصري من اجهاد العضلة :



موسيماني يجتمع بلاعب الأهلي قبل مواجهة بطل السودان
الرياضة
Hisham Abdalsamad 

اشتكى أيمن أشرف مدافع الأهلي، من إجهاد في العضلة الخلفية تسبب في غيابه عن التدريب الجماعي امس، على ملعب مختار التتش، استعدادا للقاء المريخ السوداني بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

واكتفى أشرف بأداء جانب من التدريبات البدنية والاستشفائية في الجيمانزيوم، ويحدد الجهاز الطبي والفني موقفه غدا من اللحاق بمباراة المريخ.

وأجرى المدير الفني، بيتسو موسيماني، خلال المران، تقسيمة قوية شارك الجميع فيها، وحرص خلالها على توجيه تعليماته وملاحظاته الفنية.

كما عقد موسيماني على هامش المران، جلسة مع ناصر ماهر لاعب وسط الفريق، للاطمئنان على حالته في وجود أخصائي التأهيل، بعد إصابته في الكتف بعدما اقتربت عودته للملاعب في غضون أسبوع من الآن.

كما اجتمع المدير الفني للأهلي باللاعبين وطالبهم بإغلاق صفحة مونديال الأندية بعد التتويج بالبرونزية، والتفكير في لقاء المريخ والمباريات المقبلة.

وخضع لاعبو الفريق الأحمر لمسحة طبية ضمن الإجراءات الاحترازية ضد فيروس كورونا، استعدادا لمواجهة الفريق السوداني.

واستأنف الأهلي تدريباته عصر اليوم على ملعب التتش بالجزيرة، عقب الراحة السلبية التي حصل عليها اللاعبون بعد مشاركتهم في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية والتتويج بالميدالية البرونزية.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻫﻴﺪﺍﻥ : ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻭ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ





ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ..


ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ

ﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻫﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ
ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﻘﺒﺔ ﻏﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﻼﻟﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻫﻴﺪﺍﻥ : ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻧﻜﻬﺔ ﻭﻟﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺗﻜﺘﺴﺐ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻬﻨﺎﺕ .. ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻧﻈﺮﻳﺎ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻻﻛﺜﺮ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ
ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻗﻴﻤﺖ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻄﺮ … ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺒﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻻ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ
ﻣﻦ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﻋﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ
ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ
ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪﺓ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ …
ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﻫﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ
ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ
ﺍﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻀﻼ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺺ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ
ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻟﻼﻫﻠﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ
ﻫﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺤﺬﺭ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ
ﺍﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻻﺧﺺ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻪ
ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ ..
ﻭﺃﻋﺮﺏ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻔﺎﺋﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻣﻠﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ
ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ : ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺘﺸﻜﻞ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﺎﺭﻕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
ﻓﻲ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺭﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ
ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺴﺘﻨﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻻﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ..





ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ


ﺍﺑﺪﺕ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺳﺘﻴﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﻭﺳﺨﻄﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻨﻜﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﺮﺿﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻻﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ
ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﻴﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺗﻔﺎﺟﺄﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﺮﺿﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﺞ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﺮﺿﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺼﻞ ﻧﺤﻮ 1000 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺑﻮﺍﻗﻊ 800 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺭﺳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﻭ 200 ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﻱ
1000 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ .. ﻭﻭﺻﻒ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﻣﺨﻄﻂ ﺗﻌﺠﻴﺰﻱ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺿﻐﻮﻁ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺗﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻴﻞ
ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: سعداء بمواجهة الأهلي ولا نشعر بأي ضغوط امامه

لدينا إصابات وجاهزية اللاعبين الذين تعاقدنا معهم متفاوتة وانا سعيد جداً  بتواجد الجمايكي والأوغندي
أمير كمال: الفريق يسير بنسق تصاعدي وحضرنا للمواجهة  بصورة ممتازة وسنسعى لإسعاد جماهيرنا
لدينا طموح للذهاب بعيداً في البطولة


قال المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بمواجهة المريخ و نظيره الأهلي القاهري والذي عقد أمسية الإثنين بالمركز الإعلامي بإستاد القاهرة الدولي، قال انه واللاعبين سعداء بمواجهة الأهلي وهنأ النابي الأهلي بعد تحقيقه الميدالية البورنزية وذلك بعد حصوله على المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية و أضاف النابي ان المريخ يخوض مواجهة الثلاثاء دون أي ضغوط وأشار النابي بعد سؤاله عن حالة الإرهاق التي يعانيها منافس المريخ بعد مشاركته في كأس العالم، موضحاً انه كان سعيد يتقدم الأهلي في بطولة العالم إلا انه أوضح ان الفرق الكبيرة لا تبحث عن المبررات وهي عادتاً تملك البدائل لسد اي نقص مبيناً انه لا يحب وضع اي مبررات من هذا القبيل خاصة أن الأهلي لديه ثقافة اللعب المتواصل، وكشف النابي ان الفريق يعاني بعض عناصره من إصابات مشيراً إلى إصابة نجم الفريق أحمد حامد التش وحول جاهزية اللاعبين الذين تعاقد معهم النادي مؤخراً أبان النابي ان جاهزيتهم متفاوتة مشيراً إلى ان الأكثر جاهزية من بينهم الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه إلا انه أضاف ان عنصر الإنسجام مازال غير موجود بالنسبة للاعبين المنتدبين حديثاً للفريق، وختم النابي حديثه بأنه سعيد جداً بتواجد الجمايكي داريين ماتوكس والأوغندي سعيدي شونيه موضحاً انهم سيقدمون الإضافة للفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة، ومن جانبه قال قائد الفريق أمير كمال الذي إبتدر حديثه بتهنئة الأهلي بحصوله على المركز الثالث ونيله الميدالية البورنزية، وأبان أمير ان الفريق يسير مستواه بنسق تصاعدي للأعلى إلا انه أشار إلى ان التوقف المفاجئ بسبب تحضيرات المنتخب آثر على مستوى الفريق، لكنه عاد مؤكداً ان وتيرة مستوى الفريق تسير بشكل تصاعدي موضحاً انهم قاموا بالتحضير بصورة جيدة لمواجهة الأهلي أمسية الثلاثاء، وكشف قائد المريخ ان طموحهم كبير ويعملون للتقدم لأدوار متقدمة في البطولة مشيراً إلى إنهم سيسعون لإسعاد الجماهير في مواجهة الأهلي مساء الثلاثاء.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقنا يختتم تحضيراته لمواجهة الأهلي مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بملعب إستاد القاهرة الدولي، وحماس عالي للاعبين في المران الختامي.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• بيليفيلد يُحرج بايرن ميونخ بتعادل درامي في الدوري الألماني
• تشيلسي يتقدم للمركز الرابع بتجاوز نيوكاسل بهدفي جيرو وفيرنر
• وست هام يتقدم للمربع الذهبي على جراح شيفيلد بالدوري الإنجليزي
• أتلتيك بيلباو يدق شباك قادش برباعية نظيفة في الدوري الاسباني
• فيرونا يعمق جراح بارما بثنائية في الدوري الايطالي 
• بيشكتاش يهزم جينتشلار بثلاثية ويزاحم على صدارة الدوري التركي
• التعادل يحكم مواجهة ملطية سبور وأنطاليا في الدوري التركي
• سان جيرمان في رحلة نارية لبرشلونة.. ولايبزيج يستدرج ليفربول المترنح
• رسميا.. مدرب مونشنجلادباخ يقود بروسيا دورتموند الموسم المقبل
• البلجيكي بورنوا مدافع كولن الألماني يخضع لجراحة في العمود الفقري
• إصابة قوية تبعد البرازيلي دوجلاس كوستا عن بايرن ميونخ
• يويفا يفرض حظرا إعلاميا على حكم الريمونتادا الألماني دينيز آيتكين
• موقع الريال: كارفاخال يعاني من إصابة عضلية في أوتار الفخذ الأيمن
• سيرجيو راموس قائد ريال مدريد يطمئن جماهير الميرنجي على حالته
• تقرير اسباني: لا توجد فرصة لبقاء راموس في ريال مدريد بالموسم المقبل
• أتلتيكو مدريد يستعيد الثنائي خيمينيز وفرساليكو قبل مواجهة ليفانتي
• الاتحاد المصري يطالب الأندية بسداد 3 ملايين جنيه لمسحات كورونا
• بوكيتينو: برشلونة تطور مع كومان.. وهدفنا الفوز بدوري الأبطال
• كومان: جيرارد يبدو جيدًا وتدرب منذ خمسة ايام ويشعر بشكل جيد
• ‏كومان: اوراخو لن يكون جاهز اليوم.. ‏اومتيتي ولينغليت جاهزين بدنيًا
• كومان: يمكننا هزيمة أي خصم.. ويجب حماية نيمار وميسي وكريستيانو
• ألبا: غياب نيمار مفيد.. ولن أكشف قرار ميسي وتفكيره الان مع برشلونة
• باريديس: نتحدث كثيرا عن انضمام ميسي لباريس.. ولا أتذكر الريمونتادا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات




* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) المريخ - السودان 21:00  beIN 7  المجموعة A


..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور 16


* برشلونة - إسبانيا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا 22:00  beIN 1  مباراة الذهاب


* لايبزيج - ألمانيا (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 24


* وست هام يونايتد (3 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
* تشيلسي (2 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (53) مانشستر يونايتد (46) ليستر (46) تشيلسي (42) وست هام (42)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* قاديش (0 : 4) أتلتيك بيلباو

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (54) ريال مدريد (49) برشلونة (46) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (38)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* هيلاس فيرونا (2 : 1) بارما

#الترتيب : انتر ميلان (50) ميلان (49) روما (43) يوفنتوس (42) أتلانتا (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بايرن ميونيخ (3 : 3) أرمينيا بيليفيلد


#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (44) آينتراخت (39) فولفسبورج (39) باير ليفركوزن (36)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏مباريات دور الـ16 من دوري أبطال أوروبا لـ يومي الثلاثاء و الأربعاء











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة




امير عوض

المواجهة الأهم

في تمام التاسعة من أمسية اليوم يخوض المارد الأفريقي العملاق ـ مريخ السودان ـ واحدة من أهم و أشرس نزالاته في العقد الأخير حين يُباري أهلي مصر ـ بطل القارة و ثالث العالم ـ لحساب الجولة الأولي لمجموعات أبطال أفريقيا.

المباراة قبل أن تكون مجرد جولة من مباريات المجموعات فهي عبارة عن تحدي بين الكرة السودانية و نظيرتها من شمال الوادي إذ يحتضن عشب استاد القاهرة لقاء أكبر فريقين في وادي النيل من حيث العراقة و البطولات و الصيت الأفريقي الفخيم.

المواجهة رقم (7) في تأريخ لقاءات الفريقين تأتي و مريخنا يمُرّ بظروف استثنائية للحد البعيد من واقع الفشل الاداري الحالي إضافةً لتأخُر وصول المحترفين و عدم اندماج أغلبهم مع الفريق في ظل وجود عارضة فنية جديدة يتربع علي سُدتها التقني التونسي نصر الدين النابي الذي يتلمس مقدرات و امكانيات فرقته مع البدايات التي وضعته أمام بطل أفريقيا السابق و أحد أبرز المرشحين لصدارة المجموعة المُعقدة جداً.

و كما يمر المارد السوداني بظروف سيئة.. فالأهلي المصري كذلك يُعاني من الإرهاق الشديد جرآء مشاركته الأخيرة في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية (و التي حاز فيها علي البرونزية) خلال مواجهات جمعته بأبطال القارات و خصمت فيها من رصيده البدني و حسرت من الحيز الزمني المُتاح له للتركيز علي مواجهة الزعيم السوداني الكبير.

ما نتوقعه من النابي و فرسانه الأشاوس.. هو محاولة الاستفادة القصوي من إرهاق عناصر أهلي القرن مع وجود 4 غيابات مؤثرة ضربت الفريق و أدت لفقدانه عدد من أهم مفاتيح اللعب لديه (معلول و الشحات) مع ضرورة الانتباه لأن فريق كالأهلي يرتكز علي رصيد بشري هائل يكاد الاحتياطي فيه أن يبز اللاعب الأساسي.

المطلوب من رفاق أمير هو ضرورة التقيد بالانضباط التكتيكي داخل الملعب مع العمل بجد و صرامة لقفل المنطقة الدفاعية بدايةً من منتصف الملعب و عدم منح لاعبي الأهلي فرصة صناعة اللعب بتضييق المساحات و هو الأمر الذي سيصعب مهمة المُضيف الذي يفتقد لخدمات الشحات المتميز في صناعة اللعب في أضيق المساحات مع معاناته البارزة في خط المقدمة التقليدي للغاية.

المساندة الدفاعية لأطراف الملعب من لاعبي الوسط مهمة جداً.. كما أن المساحات خلف اللاعبين (خاصة بيبو) تُعد ثغرة سيحاول الأهلي المرور عبرها بتكثيف هجماته من الطرف الأيسر و العمق في بعض الأحيان.

و كما ذكر النابي.. فاللعب الدفاعي الصرف خطيرٌ للغاية.. لهذا ننتظر منه أن يلعب بتوازن مع عدم الاندفاع هجومياً و الاستفادة من امكانيات العقرب الهائلة في صناعة اللعب بوجود لاعب سريع و قوي كسيف تيري (هداف الأبطال الحالي) علي رأس الرمح المريخي المتوجه نحو صميم سويداء العملاق المصري.

و أخيراً.. هي مواجهة.. رغم أهميتها إلا أنها بداية من سلسلة ست مباريات تنتظر الأحمر و العبرة فيها بجمع أكبر قدر من النقاط ليتمكن من التأُهل للدور القادم بحول الله و قوته

*نبضات متفرقة*

لا نخاف الأهلي.. و هو لا يستخف بالمريخ.

العلاقة بين المريخاب و الأهلاوية علاقة احترام متبادل كأكبر أندية وادي النيل.

مبارياتنا مع الأهلي مثيرة تحفها الندية و الشراسة داخل الملعب.. و مظاهر (الكفن المحمول) و التفلتات و حصب الملعب لا تشبه مواجهات كبيري السودان و مصر.

المريخ سيد البلد.. اظ”ول فريق سوداني يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز على الاظ”هلي في دوري الاظ”بطال نسخة 2002 لحساب دور ثُمن النهائي.

تأريخ لقاءات المريخ و الأهلي المصري من قبل:

1- دوري أبطال أفريقيا 1983

واجه الأهلي المريخ السوداني في الدور الأول لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا عام 1983 حيث استضاف الأهلي لقاء الذهاب و انتهى بفوز الأهلي بهدفٍ نظيف لأسطورة الفريق و رئيس مجلس الإدارة الحالي محمود الخطيب من ركلة جزاء.

أما لقاء العودة فانتهى بالتعادل السلبي و تأهل الأهلي للدور الثاني لملاقاة ديناموز الزيمبابوي ليخسر بعد ذلك الأهلي نهائي البطولة أمام أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني.

2- كأس أفريقيا أبطال الكؤوس 1993

واجه الأهلي المريخ مرة وحيدة على مدار تاريخ بطولة أفريقيا لأبطال الكؤوس عام 1993 و انتهى لقاء الذهاب والذي أقيم بالسودان بفوز الأهلي بهدفين مقابل هدف للمريخ السوداني.. ليحين موعد لقاء العودة بالقاهرة ليكرر الفوز بخماسية مقابل هدف.

3- دوري أبطال أفريقيا 2002

التقى الأهلي بالمريخ ضمن منافسات دور الـ16 لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا و لُعِب الذهاب بالقاهرة حيث استطاع الأهلي التفوق على المريخ بهدفين.

و في لقاء العودة فاز الزعيم السوداني بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف و لكنها لم تشفع له من أجل العبور للدور ربع النهائي.

ست مباريات جمعت الزعيم بالأهلي.. فاز خلالها الأخير بأربع مواجهات و انتهت واحدة بالتعادل و أخري بفوز المريخ.

ذكريات مباراة الاهلي تعيد للأذهان سيرة و مسيرة النجم الذهبي هيثم الرشيد جلاد الأهلي.

هيثم الرشيد لاعب الفريق الأول الأساسي سابقاً لا علاقة له بهيثم الرشيد عضو المجلس الحالي و بديل فريق أشبال المريخ في العهود السابقة.

مجرد تشابه أسماء.. و فرق كبير في الانجازات التأريخية.

اليوم.. سيخوض لاعبي المريخ مهمة اعادة كتابة التأريخ لتعديل كفة المواجهات بإذن الله.

أمام هداف الأبطال ـ تيري ـ فرصة متجددة لزيارة شباك العالمي الشناوي و الاستفادة من بطء دفاع ثالث العالم.

خط وسط المريخ هو تيرمومتر الأداء.. ان اجاد نجومه دانت السيطرة لنا و سهُلت علينا المواجهة.. و ان تقاعس بعضهم سيتعرض الدفاع لضغطٍ كبير.

الوصية بالمهلة و النابي ما محتاج توصية.

اللهم نصرك و عزتك.

*نبضة أخيرة*

الزعيم و الأهلي.. حديد يلاقي حديد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى*



*إسماعيل حسن* 
*ما النصر إلا من عند الله* 
* اليوم في تمام التاسعة مساء بملعب إستاد القاهرة، يلتقي كبير البلد سيد البلد زعيم الأندية السودانية المريخ، بنظيره المصري الأهلي، في أولى مبارياته في دور المجموعات الأفريقية..
* ويقيننا أنه لن يحتاج منا اليوم إلا للدعوات..
* لا إنشاء بتنفعوا، لا تنظير، لا فلسفة..
* الدعوات فقط..
* فما النصر إلا من عند الله تعالى..
* الدعوات من اللحظة إلى أن تبدأ المباراة، ومنذ بداية المباراة حتى نهايتها..
* الدعوات بأن يثبت الله أقدام لاعبيه، ويعينهم على تقديم المستوى الذي يمكنهم من تحقيق نتيجة طيبة..
* اللهم نسألك بحق سلطانك العظيم، وكنزك الدفين في قلوب عبادك الصالحين، وبقدرتك المطلقة، أن تثبت أقدام لاعبينا اليوم.. ونسألك بالإسم الذي خلقت به السموات والأرض، ونورك الذي أشرقت به على خلقك، أن تيسر لهم سبل الفوز................. آمين يا رب العالمين.. 
 *قدالة يلحق بالمريخ* 
* من تركيا مباشرة غادر إلى قاهرة المعز، قطب المريخ المعروف عصام قدالة، للوقوف خلف اللاعبين في مباراة اليوم، والتقى بعضو المجلس الأخ عمر محمد عبد الله، وطلب منه إبلاغ اللاعبين بأنه رصد مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه لكل من يحرز هدفاً، مع التكاليف الكاملة لعمرة له ولوالدته في حالة الفوز.. وحافز مماثل لحارس المرمى، إذا وفق بإذن الله في المحافظة على شباكه نظيفة..
* قدالة كان في تركيا في مهمة عملية خاصة، وتعرض هناك لوعكة صحية استوجبت إجراء عملية (دعامة للقلب)، تكللت بالنجاح والحمد لله.. ورغم هذه الظروف أصر على اللحاق بالمريخ للوقوف مع لاعبيه في هذه المباراة الصعبة... لك التحية والتقدير أخي قدالة.. 
*مقترح تعديل لائحة ( 20 - 23 )* 
* مدخل أول: من أهم أهداف إنشاء وقيام الإتحادات الوطنية لكرة القدم في بلادها :-
1/ نشر اللعبة.. 2/ تطوير اللعبة.. 3/ تنظيم اللعبة.
* مدخل ثاني: تنتسب الاتحادات الوطنية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بعد أن تتوافق أنظمتها الأساسية مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد الدولي وفق شروط وقوانين ولوائح واضحة.. 
* مدخل ثالث: تنتسب الأندية لإتحاداتها الوطنية لكرة القدم بعد أن تتوافق أنظمتها الأساسية مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد الوطني والاتحاد الدولي حيث تعتبر هذه الأندية مستقلة إلا فيما يخص نشاطها في كرة القدم وتتبع لاتحاداتها الوطنية تنظيمياً فقط. 
* مدخل رابع: الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم لا يتدخل في الشؤون الفنية أو الإدارية لمنسوبيه إلا إذا تعارضت مع القوانين واللوائح الخاصة به.. 
* مدخل خامس: درج الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم على حماية لاعبيه وسن في السابق العديد من القوانين واللوائح لحمايتهم وكان من أهمها (السماح للاعبين الذين لا يجدون فرصة المشاركة في أكثر من 10% من المباريات الرسمية للنادي خلال الموسم بفسخ تعاقداتهم من طرف واحد ) وذلك دون فرض مشاركة اللاعب على النادي أو  الأجهزة الفنية . 
* بالإشارة لكلما سبق فإننا نرى بأن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد خالف جميع اللوائح والقوانين الخاصة بالإتحاد الدولي بتدخله في الشأن الفني لأنديته وفرض مشاركة لاعبين في كل مباراة. 
* حيث قام الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمنح الأندية عدد خمس خانات إضافية في هذا الموسم رافعاً الكشف إلى 30 لاعباً وذلك بإضافة خانتين تحت سن 20 عاما وثلاث تحت سن 23 عاما، كما فرض في لوائحه الداخلية مشاركة لاعب من كل فئة طيلة زمن المباراة وفي حالة عدم الإلتزام يعتبر النادي خاسراً للمباراة. 
* وبالإشارة للمدخل الرابع بهذا المقال والخاص بعدم تدخل الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم في الشأن الفني تعتبر هذه اللائحة مخالفة لكل لوائح وقوانين كرة القدم، ومن حق أي من الأندية الإعتراض عليها . 
* ولكن لنفترض حسن النية لدى القائمين على أمر هذه اللائحة الساعين إلى تنظيم اللعبة كما في المدخل الأول، مع ملاحظة عدم الإهتمام بالبندين 1 و 2 الخاصين بنشر وتطوير اللعبة، فمن حقنا أن نبين الخطأ ومدى الضرر الواقع على الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية جراء هذه اللائحة حيث ذكرت ذلك في أكثر من مقال سابق.. وفي رأيي كان في الإمكان تنفيذ هذه اللائحة بشكل يجعلها لا تتعارض مع توجهات الاتحاد الدولي ولوائحه وقوانينه وذلك من خلال المقترح التالي.
* بما أن هذه الخانات المضافة هي منحة من الاتحاد لأنديته، فلماذا لا تكن هذه المنحة مشروطة المشاركة بدلاً من أن تكن مفروضة المشاركة، وذلك من خلال وضع شرط نسبة مشاركة لهذه الفئات خلال المباريات الدورية إذا لم تتعد مشاركة الفئة العمرية النسبة المشروطة حسب اللوائح تسحب هذه المنحة في العام القادم على أن تعود في العام الذي يليه.
* وللتوضيح نقترح مثلاً إعطاء نسبة مشاركة للفئة تحت 20 عاما 25% ونسبة مشاركة للفئة تحت 23 عاما 50% من إجمالي المشاركات خلال الموسم ككل أو الدوري، كما يمكن أن تقل أو تزيد هذه النسبة حسب رؤية القائمين على الأمر، وبذلك يعطي اللاعب فرصة المشاركة إذا فرض نفسه مشاركاً متألقاً فلتستمر المنحة للنادي كحافز إجادة وفي حالة عدم وصول مشاركات الفئة للنسبة المشروطة يحرم النادي من هذه المنحة، حيث يعتبر النادي هو الذي أخفق في الإضافة الفنية للفريق وعدم الإهتمام بتهيئة وتطوير اللاعب، وبذلك يكون الإتحاد قد وصل إلى أهدافه وساعد أنديته وأعطى فرصة المشاركة للفئات السنية ولم يتعد على حرمة الشان الفني.. والله الموفق.. عبدو عمر /موقع كوورة سودانية..
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستهل مشواره في مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا بمواجهة الأهلي المصري




يبدأ مريخ السودان مشواره في مرحلة المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا عندما يحل ضيفا علي الأهلي المصري في تمام الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم علي ملعب إستاد القاهرة الدولي في مواجهة ليست سهلة علي مريخ السودان الذي سيكون مواجها لعملاق افريقيا والحاصل علي المركز الثالث لمونديال الأندية في قطر قبل ايام وحامل لقب هذه البطولة ويسعي المريخ تقديم مباراة مميزة والخروج بنتيجة ايجابية تساعده في مقبل المشوار .

 المريخ وصل مبكرا لمصر وخاض سلسة من التدريبات بقيادة المدير الفني للفريق التونسي نصر الدين النابي واصبح الفريق الأحمر في جاهزية ممتازة لمواجهة الأهلي .
ويفقد المريخ في مباراة اليوم عدد كبير من لاعبية المهمين والمؤثريين علي رأسهم الثلاثي الموقوف رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بالإضافة للمصابين أحمد التش وعماد الصيني و مصعب كردمان ولكن كل ذلك لن يؤثر علي المريخ بإذن الله .

المباراة كما اسلفت صعبة علي المريخ وتحتاج لجهد مضاعف وقرأه جيدة من المدرب النابي والدفع بقائمة مثالية لخوض المواجهة .

هذا ومن المتوقع ان يدفع النابي بتشكيلة تضم كل من منجد النيل في حراسة المرمي أمير كمال ـ أحمد موسي ـ عبد الرحمن آسحق ـ أحمد آدم رباعي خط دفاع ضياء الدين محجوب ـ اليوغندي سعيدي ـ ارنولد بانغا ـ السماني الصاوي ـ بكري عبد القادر ـ سيف الدين مالك .
 بالتوفيق للمريخ اليوم والعودة بنتيجة إيجابية بإذن الله .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**اليوم المريخ الزعيم والأهلي القاهري في قمة نيلية حمراء بنكهة إفريقية*



بدون عنوان الإلكترونية:
يشهد استاد القاهرة الدولي في التاسعة من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بتوقيت السودان قمة نيلية حمراء بنكهة إفريقية بين الاهلي القاهري والمريخ الزعيم السوداني في أولى مباريات الفريقين في المجموعة الأولى لدور المجموعات لبطولة الأندية الإفريقية الأبطال 2021.
ويسعى الفريقان للفوز و للخروج بنتيجة جيدة للحاق بشريكهما في المجموعة سيمبا التنزاني الذي حقق فوزا غاليا خارج أرضه على فيتا كلوب بهدف وحيد جعله يتربع على قمة المجموعة في انتظار ما يسفر عنه لقاء اليوم..

المريخ الزعيم
استعدادات المريخ الزعيم لبطولة الأندية الإفريقية كانت من خلال الدوري الممتاز الذي يتصدره حاليا برصيد 19 نقطة في طريقه للحفاظ على اللقب للمرة الرابعة على التوالي، كما خاض المريخ مباراتين وديتين اضافيتين مع الشرطة القضارف والخرطوم الوطني.
وحل المريخ في قاهرة المعز مبكرا قبل خمسة أيام من لقاء اليوم وأجرى عدة تدريبات صباحية ومسائية في محيط فندق ذا جارد الذي تحل به البعثة واختتمها بتدريبه الرئيسي امس بملعب المباراة استاد القاهرة الذي شهد حماسا كبيرا لدى اللاعبين وروحا معنوية عالية..

النابي: لاضغوط علينا وسعيدي الأكثر جاهزية
وقال المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بمواجهة المريخ و نظيره الأهلي القاهري والذي عقد أمسية امس الإثنين بالمركز الإعلامي بإستاد القاهرة الدولي، قال انه واللاعبين سعداء بمواجهة الأهلي وهنأ النابي الأهلي بعد تحقيقه الميدالية البورنزية وذلك بعد حصوله على المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية.

و أضاف النابي ان المريخ يخوض مواجهة الثلاثاء دون أي ضغوط وأشار النابي بعد سؤاله عن حالة الإرهاق التي يعانيها منافس المريخ بعد مشاركته في كأس العالم، موضحاً انه كان سعيدا بان يتقدم الأهلي في بطولة العالم إلا انه أوضح ان الفرق الكبيرة لا تبحث عن المبررات وهي عادتاً تملك البدائل لسد اي نقص مبيناً انه لا يحب وضع اي مبررات من هذا القبيل خاصة أن الأهلي لديه ثقافة اللعب المتواصل.

وكشف النابي ان الفريق يعاني بعض عناصره من إصابات مشيراً إلى إصابة نجم الفريق أحمد حامد التش وحول جاهزية اللاعبين الذين تعاقد معهم النادي مؤخراً أبان النابي ان جاهزيتهم متفاوتة مشيراً إلى ان الأكثر جاهزية من بينهم الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه إلا انه أضاف ان عنصر الإنسجام مازال غير موجود بالنسبة للاعبين المنتدبين حديثاً للفريق.

وختم النابي حديثه بأنه سعيد جداً بتواجد الجمايكي داريين ماتوكس والأوغندي سعيدي شونيه موضحاً انهم سيقدمون الإضافة للفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة.

امير كمال وحجم الطموحات
ومن جانبه قال قائد الفريق أمير كمال الذي إبتدر حديثه بتهنئة الأهلي بحصوله على المركز الثالث ونيله الميدالية البورنزية، ان الفريق يسير مستواه بنسق تصاعدي للأعلى إلا انه أشار إلى ان التوقف المفاجئ بسبب تحضيرات المنتخب آثر على مستوى الفريق، لكنه عاد مؤكداً ان وتيرة مستوى الفريق تسير بشكل تصاعدي موضحاً انهم قاموا بالتحضير بصورة جيدة لمواجهة الأهلي أمسية الثلاثاء، وكشف قائد المريخ ان طموحهم كبير ويعملون للتقدم لأدوار متقدمة في البطولة مشيراً إلى إنهم سيسعون لإسعاد الجماهير في مواجهة الأهلي مساء الثلاثاء.

بكري المدينة :جاهزون للاهلي ولا تنازل عن نقاط من المباراة
بعث نجم المريخ  بكري المديـــــنة  من القاهرة  قبل انطلاقة اللقاءالمهم بين المريخ و الاهلي المصري في بطولة ابطال افريقيا اليوم، بعث برسالة الى جماهير المريخ اكد فيها جاهزيتهم كلاعبين للمباراة  مبينا ان تركيزهم سيكون داخل الملعب فقط وانهم ينشدون الانتصار، مشيرا الى انه لا تنازل عن نقاط المباراة وسيؤمنون جميعهم مرمي فريقهم و سيلعبون من اجل الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية تخدم مصالح الفريق في البطولة الافريقية وقال طموحنا كبير هذا العام.

غيابات المريخ امام الاهلي المصري
سيكون المريخ محروماً من خدمات عدد من اللاعبين بدواعي مختلفة أبرزهم نجم خط الوسط محمد حامد التش الذي بدء مرحلة التعافي بعد إجراء عملية جراحية بدولة قطر،. ويغيب أيضاً الثلاثي المعاقب من الأتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب، ويغيب للإصابة أيضاً ثلاثي خط الوسط عماد الصيني وكردمان وطيفور ولم تتحدد حتي الاَن مدة غياب اللاعب طبنجة الذي يواصل في التدريبات تحت إشراف طبيب النادي…

  ويغيب إيضاً المدافع النيجيري إديلي اولاميليكان بسبب عدم الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي.. .وتراهن جماهير المريخ علي عزيمة وإصرار باقي اللاعبين وتنتظر الأخبار السعيدة من إستاد القاهرة الدولي.

تشكيل الزعيم المحتمل
ركّز الجهاز الفني للأحمر بقيادة التونسي البلجيكي نصرالدين النابي من خلال معسكر القاهرة القصير على تجهيز عدد من اللاعبين، من بينهم الثلاثي الأجنبي دارين ماتوكس وسعيدي شونيه وتوني أدجو، واكتفى النيجيري إديلاي أولامليكان بالتدريب منفردا بسبب عدم ادراجه بالكشف الافريقي.

ومن المتوقع أن يلعب النابي بتشكيل يسبب الضغط على لاعبي الاهلي ولا يستبعد ان يلعب بطريق متوازنة هجوما بثلاثة لاعبين هم تيري والجزولي وارنولد ووسطا بخمسة لاعبين هم بكري المدينة وضياء الدين ووجدي وعزام وربما سعيدي او التاج يعقوب، وفي الدفاع بيبو وصلاح وامير وكرونقو وفي المرمى منجد النيل..

تحليل فني للمطلوب من المريخ
يقول خبراء التدريب إن المدرب موسيماني مدرب الاهلي المصري الحالي بأنه و منذ تدريبه لصنداونز وجنوب أفريقيا يتعمد على منهج وفلسفه واحدة لا تتغير في خطته على التدرج بالكرة و البناء من الخلف بواسطة المدافعين وعليه فإن وجود مهاجم وحيد في مقدمة المريخ لن يستطيع أن يكون قاعدة لوحده لتكسير بناء الهجمات الأهلاوية.

و لابد للمريخ ان أراد الخروج بنتيجة ومفاجئة مدافعي الاهلي ومدربه أن يلعب بثلاثي هجومي اي نضغط الاهلي على ملعبه من الأطراف والعمق ونضطرهم للارسال الطويل.

ونقطة مهمة يجب أن ينتبه لها النابي هو غياب المدافع الأيسر معلول فهو يمثل منفذ لبداية الهجمات فهو يجيد اللعب تحت الضغط ويساعد موسيماني كثيرا في نقل الكرة إلى الأمام وغيابه سيجعل من مهمة نقل الكرة إلى الأمام بصورة سليمه صعب جدا حيث أن البديل ثقيل الحركة وقليل المهارة ولا يسلم الباص بشكل صحيح ويأخذ خانة مثالية كما يفعل معلول.  افضل طريقة للعب هي 433  كنا نتمنى وجود الصيني في هذه المباراة بالذات أو على الأقل كردمان ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل.

وأكد المدرب المغربي خالد هيدان المدير السابق لهلال الابيض فى تصريح لكورة سودانية صعوبة مباراة المريخ السوداني المرتقبة اليوم الثلاثاء أمام مضيفه الاهلي المصري في استهلالية المشوار بدوري ابطال افريقيا وقال هيدان : دائما مواجهة القمة المصرية والسودانية لها نكهة ولونية متفردة في الاداء الفني وتكتسب أهمية بين الطرفين لذلك نجد فيها صعوبة التكهنات .. وأضاف : نظريا الاهلي المصري الاكثر جاهزية من حيث المستوي الفني وذلك من واقع مشاركته في بطولة العالم للانديه التي اقيمت مؤخرا في قطر …ولكن بالطبع هذا لا يقلل من قدرة عزيمة واصرار ودافع لاعبي المريخ في البحث عن نتيجة إيجابية ..واعتقد ان المعادلة متوازنة من المتوقع مشاهدة مباراة مثيرة …

وأشار هيدان الي دور كبير ينتظر لاعبي المريخ في هذا اللقاء من خلال الانضباط التكتيكي داخل الملعب والاستفادة من فرصة ارهاق لاعبي الاهلي المصري علي خلفية المشاركة الأخيرة في بطولة العالم فضلا عن النقص الكبير في بعض العناصر الأساسية للاهلي جميعها اسباب قد تساعد المريخ ..

وطالب هيدان لاعبي المريخ السوداني التعامل بحذر شديد في عدم اتاحة المساحات للاعبي الاهلي المصري بالاخص في منطقه الوسط حيث يجيد الاهلي المصري بناء الهجمات من العمق ..

وأعرب مدرب هلال الابيض السابق عن تفائله وامله ان تحدث العناصر الجديدة بالمريخ الفارق مع الفريق واضاف : اعتقد ان العناصر الجديدة في المريخ ستشكل إضافة وتحدث فارق كبير في أداء الفريق اذا ركز اللاعبين نحو الثغرات التي يعاني منها دفاع الاهلي المصري.

وشدد الكابتن  أحمد شوبير،حارس مرمى منتخب مصر السابق، والمحلل الرياضي المعروف على صعوبة مواجهة الأهلي أمام المريخ السوداني، في مستهل مشوار الفريقين بدور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال شوبير في تصريحات إذاعية عبر أون سبورت “المواجهة ستكون في قمة الصعوبة، ولن تكون سهلة للأهلي كما يتخيل البعض”.

وأضاف “أخشى على الأهلي من الإجهاد في هذه المواجهة، خاصة بعد الجهد الكبير الذي بذله اللاعبون في مونديال الأندية”.

وتابع “الفوز الذي حققه سيمبا التنزاني على فيتا كلوب، زاد من صعوبة وسخونة المجموعة بشكل كبير، خاصة أن جميع التوقعات كانت تضع سيمبا في المركز الأخير، الآن الصراع سيكون بين 3 أندية على المركز الثاني، حال صدارة الأهلي للمجموعة”.

وتحدث شوبير عن تعادل الزمالك أمام مولودية الجزائر بقوله “الزمالك فعل كل شيء في الكرة خلال هذه المواجهة إلا تسجيل الأهداف”.

وأتم “لكن الفريق الأبيض سيكون قادرًا على تحقيق الفوز في المواجهات القادمة

استعدادات الاهلي وغيابات بالجملة
اختتم الاهلي المصري امس الاثنين تحضيراته لمواجهة المريخ المقرر اقامتها مساء اليوم باستاد القاهرة ضمن الجولة الاولى من المجموعة الاولى من مجموعات ابطال افريقيا حيث اجرى الفريق تدريبه تحت قيادة مدربه موسمياني بملعب التدريبات الخاص به مختار التتش.

يعاني الأهلي من الغيابات التي ضربت الفريق قبل مواجهة المريخ السوداني اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا. ويغيب عن الأهلي عدد من أبرز نجومه في مقدمتهم وليد سليمان وناصر ماهر، فيما تزايد العدد بعد خوض منافسات مونديال الأندية . ويفقد الأهلي التونسي علي معلول بعد تأكد غيابه لمدة أسبوعين بسبب الإصابة في العضلة الخلفية، إلى جانب طاهر محمد طاهر الذي يعاني من الإصابة بشد في العضلة الخلفية ويحتاج إلى أسبوع للتعافي حسب ما كشفه طبيب الأهلي في وقت سابق.

كما خرج صلاح محسن مهاجم فريق النادي الأهلي من الحسابات في لقاء المريخ بسبب إصابته في العضلة الأمامية واحتياجه إلى 10 أيام راحة ويغيب الشحات للايقاف.

وجاءت قائمة الفريق المرشحة اليوم كالتالي :-
حراسة المرمى: محمد الشناوي وعلي لطفي ومصطفى شوبير.
خط الدفاع: محمود وحيد وأحمد رمضان بيكهام ورامي ‏ربيعة وياسر إبراهيم وبدر بانون وسعد سمير ومحمد هاني.
خط الوسط: حمدي فتحي ‏وأليو ديانج وعمرو السولية ومحمد مجدي أفشة وأكرم توفيق.
خط الهجوم: والتر بواليا ‏وجونيور أجاي ومحمود كهربا ومروان محسن ومحمد شريف. 

موسيماني: مواجهات الفرق السودانية دائمًا ما تكون صعبة
قال بيتسو موسيماني، المدير الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي، قال إن الفريق خاض ‏مواجهات قوية في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، وإنها كانت تجربة موفقة استفاد منها الفريق ‏بشكل كبير، ونجح في قياس مستوى الجميع مقارنة مع الآخرين، وهو ما أظهر العديد من ‏الجوانب للعمل عليها.

وأكد موسيماني، خلال المؤتمر الصحفي لمباراة المريخ السوداني، أن خيارات الفريق قبل ‏المباراة تأثرت بالمشاركة في مونديال الأندية نتيجة الغيابات والإصابات، وأن الأهلي لا يبحث ‏عن مبررات، خاصة أن المجموعة كلها قادرة على تعويض أي غيابات، والجهاز الفني كان ‏يضع ذلك في حساباته ويتوقع مثل هذه التحديات.‏

وقال المدير الفني: «مواجهات الأهلي أمام فرق السودان دائمًا ما تكون صعبة، ولدينا ميزة ‏خوض أول لقاء على أرضنا، وسوف نواجه فريقًا صعبًا حصل على راحة أكبر ومميز بدنيًّا ‏ولا يعاني من غيابات، ولكننا في الأهلي لا نتحدث عن أعذار وأتوقع أن نقدم نتيجة إيجابية».‏

وأوضح موسيماني أن النسخة الحالية من البطولة تضم فرقًا قوية، وستشهد نفس ‏الصعوبات.

الحكام والقنوات الناقلة
في الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة تقرر ان يلعب المريخ السودانـــي  بالاصفر الكامل والاهلي المصـــري  بالاحمر الكامــــــل

ويتكون طاقم الحكام المعين لإدارة مباراة الأهلي والمريخ السوداني من الزامبي جاني سيكاوزي، ويعاونه الأنجولي

جيرسون دوس سانتوس، والموزمبيقي أرسينيو شادريك

وتنقل قناة بي إن سبورت القطرية، عبر القناة السابعة المباراة، حيث تعد الناقل الحصري لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

واسندت القناة القطرية، مهمة التعليق للتونسي عصام الشوالي.

تفوق كبير للفرق المصرية على المريخ
خاض المريخ من قبل 9 مواجهات مع الفرق المصرية على أرضها، فخسر في 8 مباريات وتعادل مرة واحدة، ولم يحقق أي انتصار. وكانت البداية بمواجهة المحلة في ربع نهائي دوري الأبطال عام 1975، وخسر لقاء الذهاب (2 – 1). وجاءت المباراة الثانية أمام الأهلي في ذهاب دور الـ32 لدوري الأبطال عام 1983، وفاز المارد الأحمر (1 – 0).

كما التقى الأهلي أيضا في إياب ربع نهائي أبطال الكؤوس عام 1993 وفاز الأخير (5 – 1)، وهي أكبر خسارة للمريخ في مصر. وواجه المريخ مضيفه المقاولون في إياب دور الـ16 من بطولة أبطال الكؤوس عام 1994، وانتصر ذئاب الجبل بهدفين نظيفين. وكانت المباراة الخامسة أمام المنصورة في إياب دور الـ32 من بطولة أبطال الكؤوس عام 1997، وفاز الأخير (2 – 0).

ولعب المريخ مع المصري في إياب دور الـ32 من بطولة أبطال الكؤوس عام 1999، وانتصر الفريق البورسعيدي (1 – 0). وكانت المباراة السابعة أمام الأهلي عام 2002 في إياب دور الـ16 لدوري الأبطال، وفاز المارد الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين. وحل المريخ ضيفا على المقاولون العرب مجددا في إياب دور الـ32 من بطولة الكنفيدرالية الأفريقية عام 2005، وفاز الذئاب بثلاثية دون رد. أما آخر المواجهات للفريق السوداني على الأراضي المصرية فكانت أمام الإسماعيلي في دور المجموعات للكنفيدرالية عام 2007، وتعادلا (1 – 1). وأكد علي أسد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن “مباراة الأهلي هي مباراة للتاريخ، والمريخ ناد كبير وعريق له صولات وجولات، وقمنا بالاستعداد الكامل لنادي الأهلي نادي القرن الأفريقي، وله إنجازات كبيرة في هذه البطولة”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بن قابليِّة : مغادرة المريخ من أصعب القرارات في مسيرتي

  جمعت #سبورتاق دردشة مختصرة مع المدرب العام والمُعد البدني بنادي شباب  قسطنطينة الجزائري، والمدرب السابق بفريق المريخ الفرنسي-الجزائري "أحمد بن  قابليِّة"، تحدث خلالها عن فترته القصيرة وحول التداعيات التي سببّت رحيله  المُفاجيء وأفصَح الرجل عنها  خلال الأسطر التالية :

 سبورتاق | حسام حامد.

 â– قبلت عرض "المريخ"، ومن ثمَ فضّلت عرض "قسطنطينة" ما هو سرّ التحول المُفاجيء؟!

 - "الخيار في الأساس كان عائلي، قبل أن يكون رياضياً، لأن الوالدة في سن  متقدم و«مُقعدة».. وليّ ثلاث سنوات منذ آخر مرة رأيتُها فيها، بحُكم عملي  السابق في دولة قطر وكوني أعيش بـ«فرنسا»، وكانت هذه الفرصة هي الوحيدة  المتوفرة لديّ لدخول الجزائر لأن الحدود مُغلقة بسبب جائحة كورونا".

 - "كان ليّ حديث مع اللاعبين ورئيس نادي المريخ «سوداكال» والجميع تفهم قراري بالرحيل".

 - "في المجمل.. التحدي الرياضي مع المريخ كان أحسن، ولكن في مثل هذه  الظروف القاهرة وتقصيري مع الوالدين جعلني أُفضل أن أكون أقرب إلى أُمي".

 â– ليس للأمور المالية أو حضور مدرب جديد دور في رحيلك إذنْ؟!

 - "لا أبداً، كانت علاقتي بالمدير الفني «نصر الدين النابي» علاقة جميلة وساعدتهُ كثيراً في مباشرة العمل الفني والتدريبي بالمريخ".

 â– كيف ترى جاهزية "المريخ" البدنية أمام الأهلي .. بناءً على فترة إشرافك على اللاعبين؟!

 - "تحسنت الأمور البدنيَّة كثيراً في الفترة التي قضيتُها مع الفرقة  الحمراء، ما عدا القادمين الجدد خلال فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة، ليسوا جاهزين  بالصورة المطلوبة بإستثناء الأوغندي «سعيدي شيونيه»، ونوعاً ما المدافع  النيجيري «إديلاي أولمليكان»".

 - وللتذكير : "لم أكُن مُعداً بدنياً للمريخ وحسب؛ بل كنتُ مساعداً  للمدربين الفرنسي «غوميز» والتونسي «نصر الدين النابي»، وكانت لديّ أدوار  كبيرة كمساعدٍ ثانٍ".

 â– هل ترى بأن "المريخ" قادر على تقديم جولة مميزة أمام "الأهلي المصري"؟!

 - "أتمنى ذلك.. ومستبشر خير بإذن الله.. لكنني أرَى بأن الفريق سيكون أقوى  خلال الجولات القادمة بحول الله، إذا تواصل العمل كما بدأناه".

 â– هل كنت تأمل الاستمرار مع "الأحمر" وتقديم تجربة مميزة لولا الظروف؟!

 - "والله.. كان من القرارات الصعبة التي اتخذتها خلال مسيرتي، كنتُ أودُ  البقاء مع الفريق أكثر.. ولكن لما لا .. قد أعود مستقبلاً بحول الله، ولكن  في دورٍ آخر".

 "أنا في البداية -كوتش؛ لديّ مؤهلات العمل الفني والتكتيكي، وفي نفس الوقت لديّ مؤهلات في التحضّير البدني".

 â– حدثنا عن العقد والجوانب المالية؟!

  - "من الناحية المالية تبقى شيء بسيط، وأتمنى أن يقوم النادي بتسويّته  معي؛ وثقتي كبيرة في الأخوة بمجلس الإدارة.. لقد تم فسخ العقد بالتراضي  وبكل وُدْ .. والنادي تفهم قراري، وتعاملوا معي بشكلٍ راقٍ جداً".

 â– ماذا تقول عن تجربة السودان؟!

 - "تجربة جميلة جداً؛ تعلقتُ باللاعبين وبالبلد كثيراً، ومن الصعب تغيير  المناخ؛ السودان يحتوي على خامات فنية كثيرة ما شاء الله، ولكن تحتاج إلى  الاعتناء والرعاية للتطور أكثر في كرة القدم".

 â– ألديكَ رسالةٌ أخيرة إلى جمهور المريخ؟!

 - "أودُ أن أشكرهم على طيبتهم، وحسن ضيفاتهم.. وأقول لهم بأنني معهم قلباً  وقالباً.. وأتمنى التوفيق في كل ما هو خير لنادي المريخ وجزاكم الله  خيراً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
الواقعية والمسئولية 
× تنتظر الصفوة أن يخرج فريقها الزعيم مرفوع الرأس والجبين اليوم ، حينما يواجه الفريق الأول بالقارة الأفريقية والوطن العربي، أهلي القرن الحائز على برونزية الأندية العالمية، في أولى مواجهات الفريقين لمرحلة المجموعات لأبطال أفريقيا، هناك بملعب إستاد القاهرة العتيق.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن الفوارق بين الأحمرين كبير وعظيم، ولا توجد أدنى مقارنة فنية تجمعهما، إلا أنهما فقط تأهلا لدور المجموعات وأصبح قدر الزعيم أن يواجه فريق القرن، لأجل ذلك لا بد أن يضع الجميع الفارق الفني العريض في رأسه ولا يندفع خلف الأماني السندسية.
×على الجهاز الفني أن يتعامل مع هذا اللقاء بواقعية تامة ودقيقة، لا يتخللها أي نوع من الفلسفة التدريبية، فالأندية الكبيرة في بقاع الدنيا كلها تتعامل مع كل فريق حسب وضعه الفني وما يقابله من وضع فني لديها، ودائما تحقق النجاح والانتصارات التي توصف بكونها مفاجأة.
×مثل هذه المباريات أي لقاءات المجموعات مهم فيها النقاط بشكل أساس، ولجل هذا يتوجب على الجهاز الفني أن يعمل مع لاعبيه أن لا يفقدها جميعا، ويكون حرصا أن يتقاسمها مع المضيف، وبعمل بجد وصدق لهذا ولن يكون مستحيلا وإن كان صعبا وقاس بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×أقصد أن يتعامل الجهاز الفني مع أهلي مصر بأنه أعلى كعبا ومنكبا من المريخ، وأنه قادر على فعل ما يريده، ولا بد أن يفهم الجهاز الفني بأن الأهلي يتفوق عليه في كل خطوطه، فليس هناك وظيفة بالمريخ تتفوق على وظيفة بالأهلي أبدا أبدا.
×إذن مطلوب من نصر الدين النابي ومساعديه أن يدفعوا باللاعبين الأكثر صحة وعافية وأن يبعدوا تماما أصحاب الإصابات والمشاكل، وأن الذي لديه الرغبة في العمل بقوة وشراسة داخل الملعب يكون هو صاحب الأولوية والفرصة.
× والواقعية الفنية تتطلب كذلك أن يكون  التكتيك هو حماية ملعب الفريق ومنع أي عنصر خصم من الفسحة والتفتيش فيه، وهذا يتم بواسطة العناصر النشيطة والقوية والتي تملأ جسدها العافية.
× والمريخ لديه العناصر التي يمكن أن تساعد على وضع مثل هذه الخطط، التي تبنى على الكرات المرتدة والمخلصة من الخصم، لأن هناك لاعبين لهم قدرة العدو السريع مثل سيف الدين مالك وبكري المدينة إن كان بخير وعافية.
×وجود لاعبي المريخ بالقرب من بعضهم وشغل كل مساحات ملعبهم، يقلل من وجود المساحات والمنافذ للاعبي الأهلي، ويجعلهم يتراجعون لمناطقهم، أو على أقل تقدير سيكون تقدمهم عسيرا وإن حدث سيكون ردة فعل الزعيم عن طريق السرعة يمثل خطرا عليهم.
× وبعد أن يضع الجهاز الفني التشكيل والتنظيم السليم، نرجو منه أن يوصل للاعبين أن لا يتعاملوا مع هذه المباراة بغباء وسطحية ، كما نراهم بالدوري المحلي السوداني.
× يجب أن يفهم لاعبو المريخ أن أي خطأ أو بهدلة سيستفيد منها لاعبو الخصم، لأن المدربين الكبار ولاعبيهم يبنون كل خططهم على أخطاء الخصم، وخاصة مثل أخطاءنا الغريبة وعجيبة، كما تابع الكافة ما حدث من لاعبي الهلال أمام صن دوانز.
×خلاصة القول والرأي هو، على الجهاز الفني ولاعبي المريخ أن يكونوا رايقين وغير مندهشين ولا منزعجين، وأن يلعبوا بصبر وفكر، وأن يتعاملوا مع المباراة على مراحل ، لكل مرحلة عملها حسب وقتها الزمني وارتفاع وهبوط مستوى الخصم.
ذهبيـــــــــــــات 
× كثيرا واجه المريخ الأهلي واستطاع الفوز عليه حتى في أوقات كان المريخ أكثر سوءا ومنقصة.
× عندما هزم المريخ الأهلي بثلاثة أهداف لهدف أيام هيثم الرشيد لم يكن بالمريخ محترفا واحدا.
× في كل مباريات المريخ والأهلي كان الحماس والمسئولية حاضرين بقوة.
× لو يلعب المريخ بهدوء ودون طرطشة وبشتنة فلن تكون المباراة صعبة عليه.
×عدم وجود الجماهير بشكلها الهادر ذاك بملعب القاهرة، سيكون لمصلحة لاعبي المريخ.
× غياب الجماهير الغفيرة سيجعل اللاعبين يؤدون بشكل شبه طبيعي.
×صحيح مباراة اليوم تعتبر ملك للأهلي وهو الأحق بنقاطها، ولكن لن نرفض إن قالت لنا الكرة هاكم نقطة أو نقاطها هدية.
×كل المتابعين يعترفون بقوة الأهلي وتفوقه على المريخ، وهذا يفترض أن يجعل لاعبي الأحمر السوداني يعملون بلا ضغط.
× في كل الأحوال نحن ندعم الزعيم، ونقول له هذه مباراة نعلم منعرجاتها فقدم ولا تبتئس بما نقول ويقولون.
×لو استطاع الزعيم خطف نقطة من الأهلي يبقى بدأ إرهاب البقية.
×بعد هزيمة الأزرق بجنوب أفريقيا، كل الاهلة عاقلهم وجاهلم ينتظرون  على أحر من الجمر مباراة اليوم ليشمت وبس.
×وما يجعلنا نتفاءل وقلوبنا تخالف عقولنا، هو أنه كلما تحضر الاهلة ليشمتوا ألقمهم الزعيم حجرا أصما.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، واقعية وموضوعية ومنطقية الجهاز الفني، بالإضافة لتقدير المسئولية من قبل اللاعبين، سيظهر الأحمر كما نود ونتمنى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ تشكيلة المريخ #المتوقعه امام الاهلي المصري اليوم 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متابعات  | اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد العام تقرر تحويل مباراة الهلال وهلال الساحل  والتي ستقام يوم غد الأربعاء الى "إستاد الخرطوم" بدلا عن "استاد الهلال".


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو : قرار "سوداكال" بلا قيمة وسنفتح العضوية خلال ساعات

  أدْلَى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ "محمد موسى الكندو" بتصريحات خاصة  لـ#سبورتاق تمنى خلالها التوفيق للمريخ في مباراة اليوم أمام "الأهلي  المصري" في مستهل مشوار الفريق بمرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

 وقال: "مواجهة اليوم صعبة وتجمع فريقين كبيرين ونحن لدينا ثقة كبيرة في  لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني ونؤمن بقدرتهم على تقديم أداء رفيع ونسأل الله  أن يكون التوفيق حليفنا لنستهل المشوار بانتصار من خارج الأرض".

 وتطرق "الكندو" لقرار رفع قيمة العضوية إلى "ألف جنيه" وقال: "القرار الذي  أصدره سوداكال لا قيمة له وليس له سند قانوني، وهو في حكم العدم لأننا  كمجلس إدارة اتخذنا قراراً سابقاً بخصوص رسوم العضوية وحددنا (مائة جنيه)  للإشتراك الشهري وهو قرار لا يمكن الغاءه بقرار فردي."

 وأضاف: "وما فعله سوداكال في تقديري محاولة لجر الأوضاع بالنادي إلى  الفوضى عبر استفزاز القاعدة الجماهيرية حتى تخرج عن طورها وتأتي بتصرفات  ليقوم باستغلالها في إطالة أمد المجلس أكثر لكننا لن نسمح لهذا المخطط  وسننفذ قرارات المجلس بشأن العضوية".

 ومضى "الكندو" في حديثه لسبورتاق قائلاً : "نحن كمكتب تنفيذي لمجلس إدارة  المريخ بدأنا خلال الأيام الماضية ترتيبات لفتح باب العضوية وكلفنا مسئول  ملف العضوية علي أسد بأن يكمل إجراءات فتح باب التجديد واكتساب العضوية  ونعمل على فتح باب العضوية أمام كل جماهير المريخ خلال ظ¤ظ¨ ساعة".

 وختم "الكندو" بالقول : "دار النادي سيكون هو المكان الوحيد المخصص لتجديد  واكتساب العضوية وندعو جماهير المريخ للتدافع للتجديد واقتناء العضوية  لتضمن مستقبلاً أفضل لناديها وتختار بنفسها من يتولى شئون إدارة النادي".

*

----------


## الحريف

*الرجفة حاصلة ولا شنو يا شباب ههههههههه 
الليلة الثلاثاء 16/2021
النصر المؤزر للمريخ اليوم أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*دبابيس
++++++++++
ود الشريف
****************

** المريخ كبير البلد في أصعب امتحان مساء اليوم عندما يواجه الاهلي المصري احد ابرز الأندية في القارة السمراء وحامل لقب البطولة الأفريقية للعام الماضي  وثالث العالم والذي يضم أميز نجوم الكرة المصرية  وعدد من المحترفين الأجانب...... المريخ اعتمد في اعداده على مباريات الدوري الممتاز والتدريبات اليومية بعد فشل مجلس إدارة النادي في استجلاب اي فريق أفريقي ليتباري معه وديا وأيضا لم يصل الجهاز الفني لتشكيلة ثابتة وتسلم التونسي النابي مهمة التدريب في توقيت صعب بعد أن تسبب المجلس الفاشل في ذهاب المدرب الفرنسي غوميز 

**  الاهلي أكثر جاهزية من المريخ. هذه حقيقة ويلعب في أرضه ووسط جماهيره حتى لو كانوا ظ،ظ  مشجعين وخوفي على المريخ من ضعف اللياقة لبعض اللاعبين وخوفي من الأخطاء الفردية.. وخوفي من أحمد آدم لو لعب طرف شمال. 

** غيابات المريخ في مباراة اليوم مؤثرة وهو يفتقد التش صانع اللعب وعماد الصيني ومصعب كردمان  ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس أصحاب الخبرة وفي الأهلي أيضا غيابات لكنها غير مؤثرة سوى الظهير الأيسر على معلول  لأن البدلاء جاهزون.. يغيب عن الاهلي على معلول ووليد سليمان وصلاح محسن وطاهر محمد طاهر وحسين الشحات  ولكن البدلاء كما زكرنا جاهزون 

**  المباراة يديرها طاقم تحكيم زامبي وانحيازه للأهلي وارد بنسبة كبيرة 

** نأمل أن يخرج المريخ بنتيجة مشرفة مساء اليوم وان يوفق النابي والضو في وضع التشكيل المناسب وكابتن النابي قال.. لن ادافع وسالعب بشكل متوازن 
وقال أيضا.. اذا تحدثت عن الهزيمة أمام الأهلي امشي ابيع فول وطعمية 

** غضب البعض مما أوردناه أمس بأن الهلال في زيلية المجموعة بنهاية الجولة الأولى... ودائما الحقيقة مره 

**. آدم سوداكال المالك الرسمي لنادي المريخ أعلن عن زيادة رسوم العضوية من ظ،ظ ظ  جنيه إلى ظ،ظ ظ ظ  جنيه دون مقدمات واختار واحد من أنصاره لرئاسة لجنة العضوية... وسوداكال يسيطر على المريخ ويعمل الداير يعملو وجماهير المريخ تحتشد أمام مكاتب الاتحاد العام كل يومين ثلاثة وتهتف ولا تستطيع أن تفعل شيئا والحشد هذه المره انتقل الى النادي وتحدث الكثيرون ورددوا الهتافات ونادوا بإسقاط سوداكال وأكدوا أن النضال مستمر ولن يتوقف الا بذهابه. ونحن في الانتظار 

**  الفريق البرهان دعم مسيرة منتخب البلاد بسيارتين كدليل اهتمامه بالمنتخب. وقام الاتحاد العام وفي أضخم احتفال بتوقيع عقد جديد مع المدرب الفرنسي فوليد المشرف على تدريب المنتخب ومع المدرب العام كابتن خالد بخيت وشملت العقودات كذلك المدرب الجزائري مدرب المنتخب الأولمبي وتحدث في مؤتمر صحفي سبق توقيع العقودات د كمال شداد الرجل القوي قائد مسيرة التطوير وتحدث السلطان حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية وارسل رسالة من نار لاعداء المنتخب واعداء الاتحاد العام مشيرا بأن السيارتين بداية الغيث وان الدعم لمنتخب البلاد لن يتوقف واعلن عن قيام تلفزيون وإذاعة المنتخب وان العمل فيهما سينطلق قريبا جدا.. وتم تحديد مقرهما 

** نحمد الله أن منتخب  بلادنا في أيدي أمينة مخلصة ونشيد بدعم السيد رئيس المجلس السيادي وننتظر مزيد من الدعم كما ننتظر دعم نائبه الفريق حميدتي ودعم كل الجهات.. هذا مع خالص التقدير لدكتور شداد والسلطان حسن برقو 

** عدد من أعضاء الاتحاد العام المعادين لشداد وبرقو لم يتحملوا مشهد السيارتين واهتمام الدولة بالمنتخب ودعمها للاتحاد العام وفضلوا الهروب من بوابة الاتحاد  والعودة من حيث اتو  

** المؤتمر الصحفي للاتحاد العام ودعم الفريق البرهان وتوقيع العقودات حظي باهتمام اعلامي كبير.. واغاظ الأعداء 

** نكتب غدا بإذن الله عن المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد أمس وتحدث عن الخطوط العريضة لنفرة الرياضيين دعما للقوات المسلحة 

** بعد غد الخميس تمر علينا الذكرى التاسعة لرحيل   فنان أفريقيا الأول والاخير محمد وردي زعيم الطرب.. نافورة الإبداع. أطول نخلة في تاريخ الشمال. فنان الشعب.. النيل والأرض َ.. صاحب أضخم إنتاج.. جمل حياتنا بالحانه. شكل وجدان الناس.. غني للجمال. غني للعواطف.. غني للوطن.. ولا يوجد سوداني لم تطربه نور العين وصدفة والمرسال وخاف من الله وبناديها ومن غير ميعاد والجميلة ومستحيلة والمستحيل وقلت ارحل.. ولا يوجد سوداني لم يردد. أصبح الصبح وأكتوبر الأخضر ويا شعبا تسامي. ويا شعبا لهبك ثوريتك.. محمد وردي أكبر صفحة في تاريخ الأغنية السودانية.. فنان لن يتكرر ولم نحتف  به حتى الآن الاحتفاء الائق بتاريخه وعطائه الكبير.. له الرحمة 

** كابتن إبراهيم حسين ابراهومة استقال من تدريب الخرطوم الوطني بعد تدهور نتائج الفريق ومجلس إدارة النادي يبحث عن البديل وغالبا ما يكون كابتن طارق أحمد آدم لاعب الهلال السابق.. والخرطوم الوطني يواجه الهلال في الأسبوع المقبل  

** غضب البعض لأن الأخ جمال الوالي تحدث عبر الهاتف في تأبين الراحل محمد جعفر قريش وقال المريخ فقد رجلا وفيا مخلصا 

** لم يتقدم اي عضو في مجلس الفشل المريخي للحديث في حفل تأبين جعفر قريش.. ولما اتكلم جمال الوالي زعلو 

** شاهدوا استاد القاهرة مساء اليوم وقارنوه بجنينة استاد الخرطوم 

**  البرنس هيثم مصطفى كان مرتبا وقويا وهو ينتقد حكومة قحت ويتحدث عن معانات المواطن والوطن 


**. جيت اعاتبك واشتكيلك واشرح الحب من بدايتو 

** آخر دبوس 

**. مدرب الهلال وعد بإحراز الانتصارات في كل المباريات الأفريقية المقبلة... وربنا يسهل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق | حصري | قائمة "المريخ" الأساسية أمام "الأهلي المصري".



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					

الرجفة حاصلة ولا شنو يا شباب ههههههههه 
الليلة الثلاثاء 16/2021
النصر المؤزر للمريخ اليوم أن شاء الله




فعلا رجفه من دكتور علي  
*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

فعلا رجفه من دكتور علي  



ما دكتور على بس
كلنا حاسين بالرجفة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني


ظ£ د  · 

 إليكم قائمة اللاعبين الأساسيين لمباراة اليوم امام النادي الأهلي المصري.










*

----------


## الحريف

*بخيت خميس يفتقد لحساسية المباريات الرسمية.
اعتقد انو  تمبش أكثر جاهزية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتصالات "قانونية" تحرم "النابي" من خدمات بخيت

  إنفرد "سبورتاق " قبل قليل بقائمة "المريخ" الأساسية أمام "الأهلي  المصري"، والتي أحتوت اسم "بخيت خميس" اللاعب الموقوف من قبل لجنة الإنضباط  بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، والذي دار حول مشاركته و"رمضان عجب، ومحمد  الرشيد" مع المريخ في دوري الأبطال جدل قانوني عريض خلال الأيام القليلة  الماضية.

 وكان #سبورتاق قد استعرض رأي رئيس "لجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد العام" والذي  أفتى بعدم أحيقة اللاعب بالظهور الخارجي مشيراً إلى أن العقوبة سارية  المفعول على المستوى المحلي والقاري.

 فيما أشار عضو الإتحاد العام "محمد حلفا" بأحقيقة اللاعبين الثلاث بالظهور  مع الفريق خارجياً كون القرار في مرحلة الاستئناف حتى اللحظة ما يفيد بعدم  تطبيقه حسب لائحة الاتحاد العام.

 وكان التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" قرر الدفع باللاعب خلال موجهة الفريق  الأولى في دور المجموعات أمام "الأهلي المصري" إلاِّ أن الاتصالات التي تمت  بين مسئولين باتحاد الكرة مع بعثة المريخ أسفرت عن إبعاد اللاعب بعد تخوف  القانونين من ضرر متوقع والإشارة بأهمية تجنب مشاركة اللاعب كونها مثار  نزاع بين القوانين واللوائح حتى لا تضر مشوار الفريق، وتقرر مشاركة "محمد  آدم بيبو" بدلاً عنه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : قمة المريخ تنجو من عاصفة التأجيل
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو الهلال

اختلف  الأسبوع ال10 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، عن الأسابيع  السابقة، وذلك بسبب عدد المباريات التي تأجلت، وبعض الأحداث المثيرة التي  صاحبته.

هذا إلى جانب تأكيده على الوزن الثقيل لفريقي المريخ والهلال وترسيخ وحصر التنافس على اللقب بينهما منذ انطلاق البطولة قبل ربع قرن.

التأجيل

طال  التأجيل 3 مباريات بالأسبوع 10 للدوري السوداني، وهي الهلال ضد هلال  الساحل، والمريخ أمام الأهلي الخرطوم، وذلك بسبب مشاركة الفريقين في أول  مبارياتهما ببطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا، حيث تواجدا خارج لمواجهة صن داونز  والأهلي المصري.

والمباراة الثالثة التي تأجلت كان بين الهلال  الأبَيِّض وحي العرب بورتسودان، بسبب تضارب التنسيق بين اتحاد الكرة  السوداني، واتحاد الخرطوم المحلي، حيث حضر الفريقان لستاد حليم/شداد في  الموعد، لكنهما وجدا مباراة من الدوري المحلي جارية في ذات الوقت.

مفاجآت

المباريات  الـ5 التي لعبت تحققت فيها مفاجآت قوية، من الفوز ب10 لاعبين، وذلك كما في  فوز الهلال الفاشر بـ10 لاعبين على الخرطوم الوطني (3/1)، وكما فوز الأهلي  شندي بمدرب جديد هو حمد كمال على المريخ الفاشر(1/0).

وتوالت  مفاجآت الأسبوع ال10 بتعادل الوافد الجديد فريق توتي "بدون مدرب أول"  بنتيجة (1/1)، مع الهلال كادقلي بمدرب معروف ومتمرس هو محمد موسى مدرب  منتخب الشباب السوداني السابق، وذات المباراة شهدت إشراف حارس توتي الأساسي  حافظ إبراهيم على الفريق بعد استقالة المدرب عصام فائق.

وتعادل الشرطة القضارف وحي الوادي (2/2).

الفشل في اللحاق بالقمة

وفشلت  كل الأندية حتى تلك التي كانت تملك الفرصة، في الوصول لمعدل نقاط المريخ  المتصدر ب"19 نقطة"، ومطارده الهلال ب"18 نقطة"، فحافظ الفريقان على وضعهما  في المقدمة رغم تأجيل مباريتيهما بالجولة.

الأهلي مروي كان الأقرب  لصدارة الدوري لو فاز على الأمل عطبرة، لكن الأخير نجح في إلحاق أول خسارة  به بعد 5 جولات، بل وأطاح به من الترتيب الثالث وجلس عليه برصيد 17 نقطة،  وتراجع مروي للمركز الرابع.

ارتفاع نسبة الإرتباط

ورفعت نتائج الأسبوع 10 بالدوري السوداني، عدد الفرق المشتركة في عدد النقاط، وساهم التأجيل أيضا في ذلك.

والفرق التي تساوت في عدد النقاط هي:

الهلال  الأبيض وحي العرب بورتسودان وتوتي الخرطوم والهلال الفاشر الذي نجح في  الخروج من منطقة الخطر والترتيب 14، إلى الترتيب 11 بالإشتراك، مع الثلاثي  المذكور وجميعهم برصيد 11 نقطة.

توقف سباق الهدافين

الجولة  10 أيضا تأثرت بتأجيل الثلاث المباريات، ونتيجة لذلك توقف سباق الهدافين،  لأن أعلى 3 هدافين يتشاركون الصدارة بـ 5 أهداف لكل مهم، يلعبون للمريخ  والهلال، وغابت أهدافهم نتيجة التأجيل، وهم نزار حامد ومحمد عبد الرحمن من  الهلال، ومهاجم المريخ الشاب الجزولي حسين نوح.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والنابي يتحديان التاريخ ضد الأهلي


القاهرة - محمد السويفي




نصر الدين النابي 
يتحدى  المريخ السوداني ومدربه التونسي نصر الدين النابي التاريخ في مواجهته ضد  الأهلي المصري مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بستاد القاهرة بالجولة الأولى للمجموعة  الأولى لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

ويتطلع النابي للثأر من الأهلي  بعد 5 أعوام كاملة خاصة أنه سبق وواجه الأحمر من قبل حين كان مدرباً  للإسماعيلي في لقاء الفريقين يوم 20 يناير/ كانون الثاني 2016 بالدوري  المصري وفاز الأهلي وقتها بهدف دون رد.

ولم يفز المريخ خلال 4 مواجهات سابقة على الأهلي.

وواجه  المريخ، حامل لقب دوري الأبطال في الدور الثاني للبطولة القارية نسخة 1983  وتعادلا في السودان دون أهداف وفاز الأهلي بالقاهرة بهدف محمود الخطيب.

وتقابل  الفريقان في ربع نهائي كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية 1993 وفاز الأهلي في السودان  بنتيجة 2-1 وسجل وقتها محمد رمضان ومحمد شوقي للفريق المصري كما تغلب أيضا  بنتيجة 5-1 في لقاء الإياب وسجل حسام حسن وهادي خشبة وياسر ريان ومحمد  رمضان "هدفين".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة بي ان سبورتس تكشف عن القناة الناقلة لمباراة الأهلي والمريخ السوداني ومعلق اللقاء





كشفت قناة بي ان سبورتس المالكة لحقوق بث مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا عن  نقل مباراة الأهلي والمريخ السوداني على القناة بي ان سبورتس 7.

وأوضحت القناة في "البرومو" الخاص بالمباراة عن نقل اللقاء مساء الثلاثاء  في تمام الساعة 9.00 بتوقيت القاهرة ويسبقه أستوديو تحليلي لمدة ساعة ويعلق  على اللقاء التونسي عصام الشوالي.

فيما تنقل قناة أون تايم سبورتس التردد الأرضي على اللقاء الذي يقام على ستاد القاهرة بدون حضور الجمهور حسب التدابير الإحترازية.

ويسعى الأهلي للحفاظ على لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا والذي حققه الموسم الماضي  بعد الفوز على الزمالك في المباراة النهائية بهدفي عمرو السولية ومحمد مجدي  أفشة                         	

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد الكرة السوداني يوضّح موقف لاعبي المريخ من المشاركة خارجيًا 

  رمضان عجب في تدريبات المنتخب


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عقب الأنباء التي أشارت إلى مشاركتهم خارجيًا.
كشف رئيس لجنة الانضباط المكلّف باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، محمد عوض  حميدة، عن أنّ العقوبة الصادرة تجاه لاعبي المريخ رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس،  ومحمد الرشيد سارية داخليًا وخارجيًا.



وقال  عوض حميدة في تصريحاتٍ للمكتب الإعلامي، الثلاثاء” إنّ العقوبة التي  أصدرتها اللجنة في اجتماعها الأسبوع الماضي بإيقاف ثلاثي نادي المريخ رمضان  عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لمدة ستة أشهر سارية محليا وخارجيًا.
وفي الثامن من فبراير، أصدرت لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني  قرارًا قضى بإيقاف لاعبي المريخ رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس، محمد الرشيد عن  مزاولة أيّ نشاطٍ رياضي مع الفريق اعتبارًا من الحادي والعشرين من يناير  تاريخ اعتمادهم في نادي المريخ الخرطوم لمدة ستة أشهر.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله يا جماعة الرجفة حاصلة وبشدة
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------

